# Chunnel - are MH's classed as normal or freight?



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi all,

Having just got back from our jolly hols, I'm already looking at options for next year.

One of the crossing possibilities discussed is using the Chunnel, I've looked at their website and there's an option for campervans but then again there's an option for vans on the freight website.

I've looked here MHF Chunnel MH Length question and it mentions using the campervan option and declaring your height at over 1.85m, but at nearly 3m I'd expect us to get classed as freight.

What's the score good people?

Mr Wez


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We have a large A Class van and we always go with the cars they tend to put us on last no idea why .


Paul


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

hi

we have used the tunnel many times and just class ours as campervan, never any problems and its always free with Tesco clubcard points. :lol:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Motorhomes are booked as campervans. There is no booking of height or length.
Eurotunnel is by far the most relaxed way to get to France and beyond.
Gerry


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I've usedit many times and have never been offered a VAT reciept. Is there a clue there? Wouldn't a frieght operator want on or is there no VAT on the crossing? We are 8 mtrs and 6 tonnes.

Dick


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

having never travelled with M/H through the tunnel, but have with trucks which go in open carriages.
I have heard that roof vents and side windows need to be slightly open as the pressure could blow them out. Also the cassette needs to be slightly open.
Is this reality or an urban myth :?:


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Zepp said:


> We have a large A Class van and we always go with the cars they tend to put us on last no idea why .
> 
> Paul


Paul,

On the same train as the cars, but not exactly "with" the cars, to be precise.

Cars up to 1.85 metres in height go in double decker carriages.
Other non freight vehicles over 1.85 metres in height go in single deck carriages on the same train as the cars.

So the single height carriages are used by motorhomes, caravans, coaches, small panel vans, etc.

No idea why you are always loaded last - but the same thing happens to us. (better make sure we don't try to catch the same train - it could cause chaos :lol: ).

Regards,
John


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Not being aware of either concern Grath. Ours is a sog bog though so pressure is equalised anyway

But there is a reminder to coach drivers to close their roof vents as I remember (on exit I think)

Dick


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

The only way to go for us! It's excellent for the dogs. 

When booking, choose the campervan option. The only other thing you need to declare is a trailer. As stated, you will go on the full height carriages with the coaches, vans, caravans and cars with roof boxes or bikes etc.

You will be loaded last because of the gas bottles.

Edit - never opened the toilet vent to relieve pressure but we have used it in the tunnel on many occasions 8O Thank god it's never exploded!!


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> No idea why you are always loaded last


I am sure I have read somewhere that motor homes are loaded last because of safety regulations carrying gas.

Not exactly sure why, maybe it is to contain the explosion to one end of the train 8O 8O 8O 8O


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Grath said:


> having never travelled with M/H through the tunnel, but have with trucks which go in open carriages.
> I have heard that roof vents and side windows need to be slightly open as the pressure could blow them out. Also the cassette needs to be slightly open.
> Is this reality or an urban myth :?:


They do announce that it would be a good idea to open roof vents, car windows etc. I suspect it is more of an issue with cars where the seal tends to be better. Vans have far more always-open vents.

There is a pressure change as you get deeper into the tunnel and you can ( well I can anyway) detect it via popping ears. It's not enough to cause damage by pressure build up but it is more comfortable for the occupants if the pressure in the vehicle and outside are equal.

As to the loo: I tell the story of our youngest son and the exploding loo. We'd been doing a lot of up and down mountains and had not opened the loo vent a crack as would have been sensible. He was the first to use the loo and the contents exploded all over him. He was not amused. I usually forget to open the loo trap on the tunnel and it does not seem to have much effect one way or the other.

G


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

Those people who do not know the difference often refer to anything that can be slept in on wheels as a Caravan (trailer or motor) 

Others refer to Campervans as a general term again meaning a vehicle with accommodation.
Another favourite is Mobile home.

Many mix up Motorhomes with Day vans and campers that do not have toilet facilities on-board. They do not see the difference.

We are our own worst enemy as we do not make the differences even in our own conversations.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The loading rules have changed and there is no longer a requirement for campervans to load last. Gas bottles are no longer considered hazardous.
Gerry


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Maybe the windows and pressure issue is something to do with wagons as they travel in what are essentially open carriages?

Dick


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> Maybe the windows and pressure issue is something to do with wagons as they travel in what are essentially open carriages?
> 
> Dick


No Dick, it does not effect the trucks  
But I have heard from a few sources about opening M/H roof vents.
Although no direct experience with the M/H, hence I asked the question!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

You only book as freight if you are carrying commercial goods.

TM


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

GerryD said:


> The loading rules have changed and there is no longer a requirement for campervans to load last. Gas bottles are no longer considered hazardous.
> Gerry


You actually do still go on last because you go in the same carriages as coaches and they all get loaded first. Cars are usually loaded via a different ramp anyway .


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Give me the wind in my hair and the salt in my nostrils anytime, plus the view is better. 

It is cheaper, on DFDS Dunkirk unless you are prepared to eat Tesco food for a year, in which case why would you want to go to to a country like France anyway.

Geoff


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Give me the wind in my hair and the salt in my nostrils anytime, plus the view is better.


Steady on Geoff ! You're only on the boat for 40 minutes anyway and 20 of that is spent climbing staircases to the deck and then finding your way back to the van.

We're tunnel converts and happy to pay the full price if we don't have vouchers. Anything to avoid the trek off the motorway into Dover and mixing with the crowds on the boats.

G


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Grizzly

Dunkirk is a leisurely 2 hours with newspaper to absorb and our de-luxe picnic to eat.

As for trek off M/way, it is easy from the M2/A2 straight down the hill and into the Eastern Docks, just 1/2 hour from my friends nr. Canterbury after a slap-up meal the evening before as repayment for whatever he has fixed that I have broken  :lol: 

Simples  

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > Give me the wind in my hair and the salt in my nostrils anytime, plus the view is better.
> ...


Forgot to add in last post - we do not mix with 'the public', we travel at unsociable hours(probably only time they would let us on) so we are with the Truckers - much nicer class of people than the 'public' :lol: :lol: :lol:

Geoff


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

nicholsong said:
 

> Forgot to add in last post - we do not mix with 'the public', we travel at unsociable hours(probably only time they would let us on) so we are with the Truckers - much nicer class of people than the 'public' :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Geoff


I wouldn't know. Whenever we have travelled on the ferries the truckers go straight off to their private part of the boat where I assumed they get their heads down or have a meal. They certainly disappear sharpish.

However...you have reminded me of something that I meant to check.

Someone told me that truckers get a free meal on Eurotunnel. Does anyone know if this is so ? While the train is travelling or in the terminal ? Do the truck drivers travel in their cabs or must they go to a separate coach ?

G


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> Anything to avoid the trek off the motorway into Dover and mixing with the crowds on the boats.


Hear, Hear, that is worth £50.00 alone. :wink:

And using one of the longer crossings to avoid the M.25/M.20 is worth another £50.00.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Truckers
On Brittany Ferry,s they get a 3 course meal with wine with waiter service.
Not sure how the tunnel is nowadays, but the truckers used to be collected by a bus which ran alongside the platform and taken to a buffet car for a free airplane type meal. Even if the buffet car steps were only 6 feet away, the truckers still had to use the bus.
Truckers are not permitted to stay in the cab.
I would imagine that the meal is built into the price.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> Do the truck drivers travel in their cabs or must they go to a separate coach ?


The freight wagons are open sided, so the truck drivers travel in a separate carriage - not sure if that is where they get the meal or not.

On the ordinary tunnel, coach drivers and/or couriers* used to get free "duty free shop" vouchers to use in the French Terminal, again not sure if they still do.

* depending on who grabs the necessary paperwork first!

Ferries like DFDS have dedicated "lounges" for the "Kings of the Road" usually on the top deck next to the First Class lounge. From what I have seen the prices there (and the portions) bear no relation to those in the rip off "food court" on the public decks.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the gen good people, some useful information there.

Perhaps this thread should be given sticky status as it seems to answer a lot of questions which others may want to know.

Mr Wez


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

In the early days, the meals served to us truckers on Brittany Ferry's was as good as it gets, it was the most expensive waiter service restaurant on the boats, and all free and as much as you wanted.
But a minority of the truckers spoiled it for themselves by swearing and behaving like complete prats  Paying customers, quite rightly, did not want to hear the swearing
So the company set up a separate truckers only restaurant, again with waiter service and the same food, but with less choice  Over the years, the quality and choice gradually decreased, but it was still a good meal. We also had a cabin, both on day and night crossings, also on the Bilbao and Santandare and all meals foc.
On the tunnel, the truckers only buffet car was complete rubbish, just an airline type meal. I only used the tunnel a few times (luckily) but I was on Brittany Ferry's, weekly for about 12 years. The trouble is, that although the food was generally good, a person got bored with the same old thing.
P & O on their longer crossings was also pretty good, but mostly English cuisine.
The shorter crossings we usually had to pay for, however some were discounted and some had a drivers only section.
The above was the situation up to about 10 years ago. I can't say how things are now.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

You go on last in case you go on fire.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Zepp said:


> We have a large A Class van and we always go with the cars they tend to put us on last no idea why .
> 
> Paul


They put the vehicles that are carrying gas on last, so they know where we all are in case of emergency.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

leseduts said:


> Zepp said:
> 
> 
> > We have a large A Class van and we always go with the cars they tend to put us on last no idea why .
> ...


Does that apply to LPG-powered cars/vans and how do they know which are LPG, unless they go around looking for the filler?

Geoff


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Does that apply to LPG-powered cars/vans and how do they know which are LPG, unless they go around looking for the filler?
> 
> Geoff


You are asked this question at check-in and have to punch in a response. I can't imagine why anyone would lie about it though I'm sure there are some. As you go through the loading procedure LPG containing vehicles are pulled to one side for a check and for the bottles to be sealed. I assume they have some way of similarly noting an LPG tank on a vehicle that uses it for propulsion and making sure they know where it is once onboard.

Presumably anyone monitoring the CCTV cameras onboard the train would see an attempt to unseal and use the gas in a motorhome.

G


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I stand to be corrected on this but my understanding is that LPG powered vehicles aren't permitted to use the Chunnel? Alan.

Edit: http://www.eurotunnel.com/uk/site-information/lpg/

seems I was correct.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

erneboy said:


> I stand to be corrected on this but my understanding is that LPG powered vehicles aren't permitted to use the Chunnel? Alan.


You're right Alan ! Thanks, that clears up something I've pondered before.

http://www.eurotunnel.com/uk/site-information/lpg/


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

erneboy said:


> I stand to be corrected on this but my understanding is that LPG powered vehicles aren't permitted to use the Chunnel? Alan.
> 
> Edit: http://www.eurotunnel.com/uk/site-information/lpg/
> 
> seems I was correct.


As far as I know, you are quite correct Alan, but LPG for M/h's and caravans is permitted.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Pity, we much prefer using the Tunnel but our current van is LPG powered, Alan.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

As I stated earlier, Motorhomes and Caravans no longer go on last as LPG bottles are no longer considered hazardous.
I queried this last week when we were loaded first along with coaches and other vans. I was told that since 1st July the rules had been changed and LPG is no longer considered to be any more of a fire risk than any other flammable material.
Gerry


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

When I used to carry petro chemicals and cross by Brittany Ferry's, I usually went on the freighter and on top open deck.
MY vehicle was either the very first or very last to load :lol: 
I just got used to it 
I have even had tio wait 48 hours in Cherbourg, watching ferry's coming and going, as my load was not compatible with other loads :x


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Grath said:


> erneboy said:
> 
> 
> > I stand to be corrected on this but my understanding is that LPG powered vehicles aren't permitted to use the Chunnel? Alan.
> ...


But only bottled LPG not fixed tanks they are still not allowed.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

JP said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > erneboy said:
> ...


According to the link, fixed tanks are now permitted

http://www.eurotunnel.com/uk/site-information/lpg/


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

That's good news them, I was still asked when we used the tunnel in January. 
I have always avoided tanks as we like the tunnel so much.
James


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Grath said:


> JP said:
> 
> 
> > Grath said:
> ...


Fixed tanks have always been permitted for habitation gas.

It is only vehicles where gas is used for PROPULSION that are not allowed - even if the tank is empty or simply isolated so the vehicle has to run on petrol.

Apparently potentially gas POWERED vehicles (even if not actually powered by that gas) are specifically excluded by the tunnel's operational regulations.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Tanks and bottles up to a certain limit in size for habitation use are permitted.

No LPG powered vehicle is permitted regardless of the type of tank. No dual fuel vehicle is permitted if one of those fuels is LPG, regardless of whether the LPG tank is empty and turned off. 

It's clearly explained in the link I posted a while back, along with the max. tank and bottle sizes permissible for habitation LPG, Alan.


----------

